
Ask HN: What's the Hacker News for different industries? - obblekk
Curious if there&#x27;s a high signal source of knowledge for other highly technical industries.<p>If you don&#x27;t work in tech, what else do you read daily?
======
franciscop
Surprised no one said the obvious: Reddit. Find the right subreddit and you'll
see high-ish quality posts on the topic. Javascript, Node.js, etc.

~~~
arka2147483647
The problem with reddit is that there are a lot of "Shits and Giggles"
reddits, and this tends to bleed into the "Serious" reddits.

For example; someone is browsing r/funny and clicks a link or two and find
themselves in r/programming, or whatever, but keeps acting as if they are in
r/funny.

And so your serious discussion is full of funny comments which someone has to
clean up or let the discussion deteriorate.

~~~
always_good
To be fair, /r/programming is probably one of the most toxic subreddits
itself.

I've never found another subreddit where everyone is as unbearably angry and
negative. Too many programmers suffer from social issues for a laissez faire
community to be a fun place to frequent.

~~~
nsgi
Believe me, there are plenty:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controversial_Reddit_communiti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controversial_Reddit_communities)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/HateSubredditOfTheDay/](https://www.reddit.com/r/HateSubredditOfTheDay/)

~~~
tortasaur
With the exception of /r/fatpeoplehate, those aren't the subreddits I think of
when I think of hateful subreddits, as they are mainly low-subscriber fringe
groups. The same sentiment that FPH had lives on in other "angry" subreddits
that reach mass appeal (like /r/justneckbeardthings, and much of
/r/blackpeopletwitter).

I think a sentiment analysis of posts from the major subreddits would be an
interesting read.

~~~
pasabagi
What's angry about /r/blackpeopletwitter? I don't think I've ever even seen a
negative post there. It's mostly just funny.

------
SyneRyder
For music production, it might be Gearslutz:
[https://www.gearslutz.com/board/](https://www.gearslutz.com/board/)

Reading the forum archives has been blowing my mind, seeing forum replies from
the sound engineers on my favorite albums. Butch Vig did a thread answering
questions about Nirvana's Nevermind [1], and Charlie Clouser was recently
answering some questions about the Quake soundtrack & Astro-Creep: 2000 [2].

[1] [https://www.gearslutz.com/board/q-a-with-butch-
vig/398321-ho...](https://www.gearslutz.com/board/q-a-with-butch-
vig/398321-how-did-you-get-neverminds-drum-sound.html)

[2] [https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-for-
picture/911330-qua...](https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-for-
picture/911330-quake-soundtrack-charlie-clouser-any-info.html)

~~~
justherefortart
[https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php](https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php)

Is pretty good for guitar / amp / etc info. (following your Music
thread/theme)

Oh and: [http://www.tdpri.com/](http://www.tdpri.com/)

~~~
rocketpastsix
I spent hours as a teenager on the Gear Page, that place was great.

------
DrAwdeOccarim
The comments aren't nearly as rich, but for biotech I like
[https://www.biospace.com/](https://www.biospace.com/) and
[https://www.fiercebiotech.com/](https://www.fiercebiotech.com/). Though they
are typically day(s) behind [https://endpts.com/](https://endpts.com/).
Twitter is big for biotech, too. People like
[https://twitter.com/BradLoncar](https://twitter.com/BradLoncar),
[https://twitter.com/JohnCendpts](https://twitter.com/JohnCendpts),
[https://twitter.com/adamfeuerstein](https://twitter.com/adamfeuerstein),
[https://twitter.com/CarolineYLChen](https://twitter.com/CarolineYLChen),
[https://twitter.com/megtirrell](https://twitter.com/megtirrell),
[https://twitter.com/ldtimmerman](https://twitter.com/ldtimmerman),
[https://twitter.com/matthewherper](https://twitter.com/matthewherper) covers
a lot of it.

~~~
cli
What are the main differences between the three biotech websites? From a quick
skim, it seems that Fiercebiotech and endpts are strictly superior to biospace
for someone who is not actively looking for jobs in that space.

~~~
DrAwdeOccarim
Sometimes one will have something the others won't, but really because biotech
is "small" big news travels fast and just reading endpoints will get you
pretty much everything.

I also like
[https://www.biopharmcatalyst.com/](https://www.biopharmcatalyst.com/) if
you're interested in the capital/investing side of biotech.

------
ferenc_szalai
For inbound marketers [https://inbound.org](https://inbound.org)

For data science
[https://www.datasciencecentral.com/](https://www.datasciencecentral.com/)

For quantitative investment
[http://www.moneyscience.com/](http://www.moneyscience.com/)

------
AETackaberry
Most industries don't have a Hacker News. In my opinion, it is coming. Tech-
savvy generations will be moving into senior roles, and they will look to
communicate online.

My main question is are these other industries as passionate as the tech
industry? Are they as collaborative? I am from the oil and gas industry, and I
can firmly say that currently the answer to those two questions for the oil
industry is a hard "No". But that might change.

~~~
dokem
Couldn't one argue that the oil and gas industry is on the way out itself? I
know that may come off as a bit naive. My anecdotal experience leads me to
believe that the oil and gas industry isn't exactly pushing the envelope
technologically. Sure there is a lot of cutting edge science and technology
applied on a macro level, but for the industry to truly embrace the future
would mean to become something entirely new.

I don't see this industry embracing the hyper connectivity, progressive, mind-
share of the internet the same way I only see half-hearted engineers entering
this field.

------
contingencies
Long distance / long term live-aboard yacht cruising:
[http://www.ybw.com/forums/](http://www.ybw.com/forums/) \+
[http://www.cruisersforum.com/](http://www.cruisersforum.com/) \+
[http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/](http://forums.sailinganarchy.com/)

------
dotsh
Design: [https://designernews.co](https://designernews.co) Go:
[https://golangnews.com](https://golangnews.com)

~~~
bewuethr
GN looks like a neat Go-specific HN clone, I'll start keeping an eye on it.

Unfortunately, it seems that there are almost no comments: from the 24 topics
I see on the front page, only two have comments. Do you feel the submissions
are high quality? Or what makes you recommend it?

~~~
dotsh
I'm looking at GN because I can not keep up with other places like r/golang or
twitter and here I can view the most important information once a week without
any problem.

Also on r/golang there are not too many comments. It seems to me that this is
a problem of the entire golang community, nobody wants or have time to
comment... this language makes you lazy. :)

------
galfarragem
On architecture (buildings not IT) there isn't nothing like HN (high signal
crowd curated news). At most there are reasonable good news curated by one/few
individuals. The task is herculean and will be, by definition, highly biased.
Hints:

[http://afasiaarchzine.com/](http://afasiaarchzine.com/)

[https://divisare.com/](https://divisare.com/)

~~~
nitrogen
A coworker of mine recommends
[http://skyscraperpage.com](http://skyscraperpage.com), but that probably
doesn't serve as an HN for architects.

------
joddystreet
[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) \- HN for Data Scientists

------
hendzen
Matt Levine's newsletter (Money Stuff) for general financial news.

------
nbrempel
For entrepreneurship, bootstrapping

[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com)

------
nitrogen
[http://avsforum.com/](http://avsforum.com/) isn't as high signal as HN, but
it does serve as something analogous for home theater (or it used to years ago
when I used to visit it; it may have deteriorated). That's where I got the
impetus to start my reverse engineering project to write a Linux driver for an
HDTV tuner way back when.

------
heinrichf
No to share links/stories per se, but many professionals mathematicians are on
[https://mathoverflow.net/](https://mathoverflow.net/)

------
DJWassink
[https://www.echojs.com/](https://www.echojs.com/) \- for everything
javascript (sure some also get posted on HN but hey, if your in the js scene
maybe it's nice)

------
dalfonso
Sports logos and uniforms: [http://boards.sportslogos.net/forum/1-sports-
logos/](http://boards.sportslogos.net/forum/1-sports-logos/)

------
subpixel
Real Estate investing
[https://www.biggerpockets.com](https://www.biggerpockets.com)

------
mozumder
The best option I found is Twitter.

Pick any industry, follow it's key leaders and journalists, and follow their
followers, and you basically have an RSS feed of that industry's news.

------
srik
For Calligraphy & Penmanship -
[http://theflourishforum.com/forum](http://theflourishforum.com/forum)

~~~
tincholio
I haven't visited in a while, but it used to be that the penmanship forum of
the Fountain Pen Network was the go-to place for calligraphy. IT was later
sub-divided into more specialized fora, and maybe lost a bit its momentum.

The calligraphy subreddit is also quite active.

------
rdlecler1
For food and agriculture technology:
[https://feedit.agfunder.com/](https://feedit.agfunder.com/)

------
sukhadatkeereo
I'm working on Knowledge Trybe
([https://knowledgetrybe.com/](https://knowledgetrybe.com/)) - the focus is on
Science and Learning.

------
sorent
For bioinformatics I read Genomeweb, but I am interested in other good outlets
under the same theme

------
executesorder66
[https://write.narwhal.space/](https://write.narwhal.space/) for literature.

------
ShinyCyril
I started producing a list a while ago, although it never really got off the
ground.

Feel free to submit a PR if you like:
[https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-
for-x](https://github.com/mikeanthonywild/hacker-news-for-x).

------
thirdsun
\- Hydrogen Audio for digital music library management:
[https://hydrogenaud.io/](https://hydrogenaud.io/)

\- Gearslutz for music production and audio engineering:
[https://www.gearslutz.com/board/](https://www.gearslutz.com/board/)

\- Head-Fi for headphones and portable players, amps, DACs, etc.:
[https://www.head-fi.org/forums/](https://www.head-fi.org/forums/)

\- Not a forum, yet still a strong community: Discogs for music collectors:
[https://www.discogs.com](https://www.discogs.com)

------
Aheinemann
Data Tau [http://www.datatau.com/news](http://www.datatau.com/news) is a site
using the hacker news stack focusing about data science. Quite slow, but some
nice articles / links there.

------
anilshanbhag
Seeking Alpha ([https://seekingalpha.com](https://seekingalpha.com)) is a
popular place for investing / trading crowds.

~~~
tudorw
shout out to [https://ftalphaville.ft.com/](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/) for
their alternative take on finance news

------
frankzander
[https://www.webdesignernews.com/](https://www.webdesignernews.com/) for
webdesign and webdev

------
hondafam
Actuarial Outpost is kind of like hacker News for actuaries... Especially
those who have not yet finished their professional qualification exams.

[http://www.actuarialoutpost.com/actuarial_discussion_forum/](http://www.actuarialoutpost.com/actuarial_discussion_forum/)

------
dmi3zkm
Quantitative trading -
[https://www.quantnews.com/](https://www.quantnews.com/)

------
jplspooner
Built on an ancient blogging platform but still rife with insights from the
leading minds in the Energy and Climate industry:
[http://www.theenergycollective.com](http://www.theenergycollective.com)

does anyone know of a HackerNews for Building Automation Controls?

------
rorykoehein
[http://www.javascriptlinks.com/](http://www.javascriptlinks.com/)

------
valtism
One of the largest drivers that took me away from engineering (my bachelor)
and into IT was the quality of online discussion and strong communities. I
love how easy it is to stay up to date with the current trends and
technologies, and the level of support from others who have solved the
challenges that you currently face.

------
psto
For growth hacking: [https://growthhackers.com](https://growthhackers.com)

------
nickthemagicman
Crypto-currencies

[https://cryptonewsagency.com/](https://cryptonewsagency.com/)

------
cgopalan
For animal welfare, cleantech and environmental conservation:
[http://news.kindandgreenworld.com](http://news.kindandgreenworld.com)

Looking to popularize and build up the community.

Built on the excellent lobste.rs

------
ajb
I'm not either of these,so there might be better ones, but:

Pilots: pprune.org

Maritime: gcaptain.com

~~~
tyingq
Airliners.net also

------
leonagano
For coffee lovers:
[https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php](https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php)

~~~
cm2012
/r/coffee is also great.

------
dchuk
Looks like I need to add a lot more feeds to
[https://engineered.at](https://engineered.at) later today!

------
leoreeves
designernews.co for designers

------
Donmario
[https://feedit.agfunder.com/](https://feedit.agfunder.com/) \- for AgTech

~~~
Jowen19o
Any other outlets for AgTech?

~~~
rdlecler1
[https://agfundernews.com/](https://agfundernews.com/)

------
mentos
Hmm might be an opportunity here to bring the 'adult' culture of hacker news
to a more broader platform. Could probably most naturally be accomplished with
'subs' on HN but might dilute the core brand?

------
snissn
Lobste.rs

~~~
azeirah
Lobste.rs feels like what Hackernews was when I first got here. I remember
reading up on so many weird and cool personal projects on HN, along with
obscure math, logic and black-magic programming.

Nowadays it feels like HN slowly moved towards the more startuppy and
political side of things, while keeping its sharp technical focus.

Could also just be that I ignored the startup/political posts in the beginning
though, I was heavily against that. I was also way less informed about the
industry and math/programming in general, could as well just be that it got a
lot harder to impress or surprise me with weird programming or math stuff.

------
deepnotderp
For computer architecture, realworldtech might count.

~~~
kingosticks
Is it alive? There's one story from Jan this year but then the one before that
was 2016.

~~~
smueller1234
Oh, you should be looking for the forums! Not as likely as they used to be.
But I have yet to find anything similar.

Sidenote: if anybody has suggestions for sources of in depth articles on
computer architecture of the level of quality that David Kanter used to
produce for RWT, I'd be very grateful.

~~~
deepnotderp
David Schor at wikichip produces some nice stuff

------
walterbell
Facebook groups.

~~~
derwiki
That’s what I noticed for smaller film producers (think film school new
grads). Especially around jobs and gear, but articles as well.

------
kamphey
Sellercrowd for media sellers

------
benrmatthews
For nonprofits: [https://impct.io/](https://impct.io/)

Built on lobste.rs, but needs more users to start submitting and commenting on
stories.

------
thegabez
For Donald Trump News: [http://www.trump-news.today](http://www.trump-
news.today)

